# Binding suggestions?



## Bennett (Feb 1, 2012)

Too bad on the Flux SF45's, from what I have heard people love the Union forces I personally have never tried them but they are Unions #1 binding for 7 years now so that must mean something. Im sure if you ask someone can easily feed you tons of great things about the forces. Im using the SF45's atm and they are dope im not surprised they are sold out.


----------



## boarderinblack (Apr 15, 2012)

I’m quite satisfied with my El-Hefe’s performance in this season. It’s too early to say sth about its durability but so far so good. I may also recommend CO2 for smooth responsive and solid freeriding. 

I’d strongly suggest you to demo the bindings before purchase if possible. Hope this helps…


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

Union SL if you can get them in your size. I was trying to get those but I couldn't get them in my size. Ride Maestro is also said to be really good. I just ordered a pair of those. It's supposed to be a slightly softer version of the El Hefe. Just as responsive though.


----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

thanks for the suggestions guys, at this point I'm pretty much just going to take a pick from any one in stock in about 2 weeks when I get my pay.


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

yuhaoyang said:


> thanks for the suggestions guys, at this point I'm pretty much just going to take a pick from any one in stock in about 2 weeks when I get my pay.


Where are you going to purchase from?


----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

This is the tricky bit. I'll check local shops first, then anywhere with reasonable shipping. I'll buy t whatever is in stock lol


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

I've had good a good experience with Backcountry.com. They ship off their products quickly and it's free also. Not a bad deal at all. I know their stock is dwindling though. It's good to check there often because things pop up that weren't there before in a matter of days.


----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

They have some pretty whack shipping to Canada lol. So does evo and many other wmerican places. Only decent shipping place I've found so far is wiredsport XD


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

yuhaoyang said:


> This is the tricky bit. I'll check local shops first, then anywhere with reasonable shipping. I'll buy t whatever is in stock lol


it will be. Goodluck anyway. I like your choices though.


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

yuhaoyang said:


> They have some pretty whack shipping to Canada lol. So does evo and many other wmerican places. Only decent shipping place I've found so far is wiredsport XD


I'm sorry. Best of luck to you


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

Winter 2012 Flux SF45 Black Checks Bindings - Large **SALE** | eBay
you can find flux on ebay....


----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

Frankyis4 said:


> I'm sorry. Best of luck to you


lol, why the apologies? Free trade doesn't exist =p

And yeah, I saw that on ebay, but it's $300 by the time it gets to me, which isn't exactly sale pricing ><"
I'm tempted to get those DMCC lights, but they have no highback lean adjustment, and are just medium freestyle flex =[

Thanks for all the suggestions though guys, appreciate it.


----------



## SJ10 (Mar 3, 2010)

I recommend the SF45 as a good freeride binding but have been impressed with the burton line over the last couple of seasons. I've bought a couple sets of bindings from geartrade (geartrade.com) which is a backcountry.com company that sells returned items as well as items from individual sellers. They have a pair of diode reflex bindings on there now for a pretty good price. I picked up a set of diode ests earlier in the season and really like the flex and response. 

The reflex disk for 4x4 doesn't allow adjustment for inbetween hole stances so take that into consideration.


----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

I got the DMCC lights lol.....
WELL, not exactly the very stiff flex I'm looking for, but for 225 all in it's a decent deal =/
Thanks for the help everyone!!

and thanks SJ10 for that site, that was highly tempting haha.


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

yuhaoyang said:


> lol, why the apologies? Free trade doesn't exist =p


It just sucks that you get jipped on shipping. That's all. Lol.


----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

technically shipping is cheap, but I get charged shipping, then duty+processing fees. With USPS it's fine, but evo and backcountry use I think UPS/fedex or something, anyways, shipping for bent chetlers from evo came out to be like $190, from backcountry I think it's typically 50-100. This is just because all ski/snowboard stuff in the states is cheaper, pretty much.... They have to balance out prices somehow. the bataleon I bought earlier this year had like an $60 shipping+duty charge from somewhere around washington =/

Balls.


----------



## boarderinblack (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm pleased to see that my link worked for you... Keep rocking on white steeps :thumbsup:


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

yuhaoyang said:


> lol, why the apologies? Free trade doesn't exist =p
> 
> And yeah, I saw that on ebay, but it's $300 by the time it gets to me, which isn't exactly sale pricing ><"
> I'm tempted to get those DMCC lights, but they have no highback lean adjustment, and are just medium freestyle flex =[
> ...


Wow that really sucks.


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

The DMCC lights are capable of forward lean... it just doesnt use the traditional forward lean adjuster. That's where we lost a lot of weight. You can adjust the forward lean where the highback mounts to the baseplate by mounting it in the 1...2...or 3 spot. The highback will naturally sit flush in the heel cup as opposed to having a traditional forward lean adjuster push up the highback at that one point. Not only does it shed the weight... itll give you a more even fit all the way around the heel cup when you are using forward lean. Fit=Flux. You made a good decision my friend...


----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

haha yeah I realized that after I ordered.
WELL, they had an inventory error, so they're trying to track one down from flux for me. Coolbeans.


----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

oh boy, a whole 7.5 months to go...


----------



## Megatron X (Apr 27, 2012)

After my trip tomorrow isn't going to be about 7 months for me


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

Woahahaha!!!!! That looks rad!


----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks! I can't wait till next season lol. What I really want to try though is the radical wet noodle 222. XD
Also the instructions for those bindings are pretty retarded, buckle adjustment instructions are useless. Trial and error time!


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

yuhaoyang said:


> Thanks! I can't wait till next season lol. What I really want to try though is the radical wet noodle 222. XD
> Also the instructions for those bindings are pretty retarded, buckle adjustment instructions are useless. Trial and error time!


Yeaaa... thats the Japanese for you. If you have any questions [email protected] is pretty helpful!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

yuhaoyang said:


> oh boy, a whole 7.5 months to go...


Next season?!? :dunno: I found a lot of great snow off the summit platter at Lake Louise last weekend (check my threads for pics)... Heading back this weekend.

For future reference, we just bought bindings for my GFs board from thinkEmpire.com and even the standard shipping only took three business days to get to Airdrie, AB. They're based in Quebec but charge tax based on where you live so that's good. Hers were 40% off, not a crazy sale but not bad either...


----------



## yuhaoyang (Apr 24, 2012)

Haha it's easier for you calgarians =p drive is 3 hours shorter. 
I'm just kidding, I have a doctor appointment on sat, I'm going to look into hiking up weekend after though, if that's even possible... Will see how that goes


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

yuhaoyang said:


> Haha it's easier for you calgarians =p drive is 3 hours shorter.
> I'm just kidding, I have a doctor appointment on sat, I'm going to look into hiking up weekend after though, if that's even possible... Will see how that goes


Sunshine is open until Victoria day, not sure what the conditions are like though...


----------

